# Large fire near Pego



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Can any locals offer any info or updates on this? It started lunchtime in two different but adjacent locations - we drove past it - has been going all day and now the sky over the mountain is red with a huge smoke plume. It looks like a replay of the recent Montgo fire. It's not near enough to cause any immediate concern but I would not want the wind direction to change…… Nor would I want to be living in Pego tonight. It looks extensive, involving a considerable part of the upper mountainside.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, the photos I've seen look grim. Apparently started by a local farmer burning waste??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

Haven't seen any photos, do you have a link? I saw a fire on our way there at about 11.30am and thought that was stupid, given the furnace-like temps here today and the forecast for strong winds.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

meetloaf said:


> Haven't seen any photos, do you have a link? I saw a fire on our way there at about 11.30am and thought that was stupid, given the furnace-like temps here today and the forecast for strong winds.


It was on a friends facebook page, but this friend was saying that this was one of the hottest days ever, so not the most sensible time to start a fire on shrubland! 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/costa.blance.fire.weather.watch/?fref=nf
Keep us posted if you, or anyone hears more

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

video here
Un incendio en el municipio alicantino de Vall d'Ebo moviliza a 14 medios aéreos - RTVE.es


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2015)

When we saw the fire, not long after it started, it was spread out pretty much in a line very close to the top of the mountain where the vegetation is mostly scrub. Now from here it looks as if it's engulfed the trees further down the mountain, borne out by the video We are on the other side of the mountain range - though everyone goes to and fro as if they were crossing a road - and I can smell burning quite strongly. The skyline is an ominous red, no visible flames but not far short of that. The winds are due to change direction tomorrow, which should be interesting.

The car registered an outside temp of 44 degrees but that was early afternoon and it would almost certainly have risen. This was not a day to be burning scrub.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have had a very hot day in Javea, temperature still 33 at gone midnight, I was out with our dog about half an hour ago, and could smell smoke coming from the Pego area, the sky is very red over that area.There are pretty strong winds at the moment and smoke can be smelled as far down as the Arenal. The fire planes and helicopters have stopped working due to the dark, but will now doubt be there again at day break, but many ground crews are still battling the fire. My thoughts are with the firemen, and the people of Pego.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That facebook page is pretty good for fire updates.
If they got the same front that we had at about 11 or 12 last night there was a huge windstorm and the temperature jumped up 4 or 5 degrees which wouldn't of been nice for the ground crews.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Still burning around the Vall de Gallinera village..... I live next to Pego, it was scary, our pool and patios were filthy with ashes yesterday!


----------

